# Tamper size for a Cherub



## Yes Row

Well today I have ordered a Cherub. Purchased from Pete at Espresso Undergroud and at a good price!

However I will need a new tamper as my present one is only 53mm.

I can not find any info anywhere for what size i will need/is best. Also as I have a load of Amazon credit, anybody recommend a particular one?

Thanks


----------



## Glenn

As far as Amazon vendors go, if you're going to be using VST baskets then this one is a good bet

Or if using a normal basket then this one


----------



## fatboyslim

I believe the stock Fracino basket suits a 57.5mm tamper. If you plan on getting VST baskets then you'll need 58.35mm the Reg Barber 58.4mm tamper also fits.

Peter is a great chap. I think he's supplied almost all the Cherubs on this forum!


----------



## Yes Row

Thanks guys

Glenn, do you know if a VST basket fits a Cherub portafilter. Have I read somewhere here that they don't due to the portafilter tapering, or was that if a VST is fitted to a Fracino naked portafilter, of am I just talking knackers???


----------



## Steve_S_T

Yes Row said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> Glenn, do you know if a VST basket fits a Cherub portafilter. Have I read somewhere here that they don't due to the portafilter tapering, or was that if a VST is fitted to a Fracino naked portafilter, of am I just talking knackers???


It's the Fracino bottomless portafilter that doesn't work with VST baskets - the basket fits into the PF but the opening at the bottom covers some of the VST's holes. They work well with the baskets supplied with them by Fracino though.

Steve

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Yes Row

Thanks Steve, got it now


----------



## gman147

I use a standard 58mm MOTTA tamper which are really well built, very heavy and can be picked up for as little as £12


----------



## chree

Another vote here for the 58mm Motta if you're using the standard Fracino baskets.


----------



## shrink

yeah i use a 58mm flat motta with my cherub and VST baskets (LM baskets really, but same thing)


----------



## Steve_S_T

shrink said:


> yeah i use a 58mm flat motta with my cherub and VST baskets (LM baskets really, but same thing)


Not wishing to deliberately complicate the thread but it is probably worth mentioning that my 58mm Espro tamper fits my 18g VST basket in the Happy Donkey bottomless E61 portafilter very well (just about that .38mm too small), but that the same tamper actually got stuck in the basket that Happy Donkey supplied with that same PF.

Steve.


----------

